# كيف تكتب الحروف الخاصة فى اللغة الفرنسية باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح؟؟!!



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمه 
دى معلومة قريتها حبيت اشاركم بيها واتمنى تستفادوا منها...

**كيف تكتب الحروف الخاصة فى اللغة الفرنسية باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح؟؟!!

*
Alt+130 = é
Alt +131 = â
Alt + 133 = à
Alt + 135 = ç
Alt + 136 = ê
ALt + 137 = ë
Alt + 138 = è
Alt + 139 = ï
Alt + 147 = ô
​


----------



## جيلان (17 مارس 2011)

*رائع جدا*
*لكن بعد اذنك انا شايفة المكان الانسب له قسم الكمبيوتر*
*يُنقل لقسم* *عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع* 
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *رائع جدا*
> *لكن بعد اذنك انا شايفة المكان الانسب له قسم الكمبيوتر*
> *يُنقل لقسم* *عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع*
> *ربنا يباركك*


*أوك تاسونى ما فى مشكلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى على المعلومات القيمة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

جربت لم تكتب معى
شكراا جداا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومات القيمة *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جربت لم تكتب معى
> شكراا جداا​


*+ بالفعل يا استاذى فى الاول معرفتش اكتبهم
بس جربت فى الاخر واتكتبوا
+حضرتك هتفضل ضاغط على مفتاح Alt وتدوس على الارقام اللى حضرتك عايزها اللى من الناحية اليمين فى الكيبورد, وبعد ما حضرتك تدوس على آخر رقم خلاص هتلاقيه اتكتب على طول. زى كدة
é
اهو اتكتب ..اتمنى اكون عرفت اوصل الفكرة.
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*

*تمام*

*+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *تمام*
> 
> *+++*​


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 مارس 2011)

حلوين ميرسي

بس جربتون ما مشي الحال 
مازبطوا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

مورا مارون قال:


> حلوين ميرسي
> 
> بس جربتون ما مشي الحال
> مازبطوا​


*+ استخدمى الارقام اللى فى الكيبورد اللى من ناحية اليمين ...لكن لو حضرتك استخدمى الارقام اللى فوق فى الكيبورد مش هيتكتب الحرف..أوك

وميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## thunder (20 مارس 2011)

*مشكور*


*كنت فاكر كي بورد صغير للكتابة*

*لكن الطريقة دي ، طويلة و متعبة *

* مش ممكن كل حرف اكتب جريدة علشان يطلعلي*

*محبتي*​


----------

